# GMVIS help



## Jeo (Jul 28, 2004)

I have been searching for a GTO to purchase for the last few months. I found THIS 2005 model. 

I ran the Carfax and found this little tidbit:
10/23/2006 1,395 California Motor Vehicle Dept. Saginaw, MI New owner reported
MANUFACTURER BUYBACK
OR LEMON REPORTED

I obtained the GMVIS report and it reports this work done up until about 12k miles

05/02/2007 - N0110 - Battery Replacement 1,411 MI
10/23/2006 - E3850 - Strut, Front - Right - Replace 1,395 MI
10/18/2006 - Z7097 - BUYBACK DEALER ADMINISTRATIVE ALLOW OTHER THAN LEGAL 690 MI
07/26/2006 - Z2080 - ROADSIDE SERVICE (TOWING) 686 MI
07/26/2006 - E3850 - Strut, Front - Right - Replace 690 MI
07/26/2006 - N0110 - Battery Replacement 690 MI
07/12/2006 - E2147 - Stabilizer Shaft Link Replacement - Both Sides 188 MI

So, my questions. 
Is this the dreaded strut rub problem?
The vehicle now has 23,000 miles on it while the Lemon part happened at 1,300. Is it safe to assume that the problem has been fully corrected and wont hamper the vehicle in the future at all?
Should I run far far away from this car?


Thanks,
Joe


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Early calendar build 2006's (Jan-May) had leaky struts that got replaced if yours leaked. This is another issue totally independent of strut rub.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Jeo said:


> I have been searching for a GTO to purchase for the last few months. I found THIS 2005 model.
> 
> I ran the Carfax and found this little tidbit:
> 10/23/2006 1,395 California Motor Vehicle Dept. Saginaw, MI New owner reported
> ...


Enter at your own risk.

Each state has their own criteria for lemon law filings, in PA its 3 failed attempts to fix the same issue for a safety issue then you can file. Maybe that car was fixed after the fact? 

If you are interested in this car..... Use that information you have as ammo for a great price. Get that car inspected from top to bottom by a QUALIFIED Pontiac savvy garage or former dealership. KEY WORD >QUALIFIED< 

Leaky struts on 2006 were documented issues, this looks like one and was fixed twice.

The dealer buy back option was exercised, could be the guy pressed for it and washed his hands of this car, dealer took it back to appease the customer. 

I'd be cautious of this car.

What is the asking price of the car?


----------



## Jeo (Jul 28, 2004)

They are currently asking $17,775. It is at a Chrysler dealership that I have no personal knowledge about. LINK

I was under the assumption that a dealership would not allow me to get the vehicle inspected by someone else, especially a competitor. Looks like it was Lemon-ed in California. CA lemon law is 4 times in the shop for the same issue, or 2 times with a potentially fatal flaw, or 30 days in the shop.

Is there any way to contact GM or figure out which dealership did the work?


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Jeo said:


> They are currently asking $17,775. It is at a Chrysler dealership that I have no personal knowledge about. LINK
> 
> I was under the assumption that a dealership would not allow me to get the vehicle inspected by someone else, especially a competitor. Looks like it was Lemon-ed in California. CA lemon law is 4 times in the shop for the same issue, or 2 times with a potentially fatal flaw, or 30 days in the shop.
> 
> Is there any way to contact GM or figure out which dealership did the work?


The VIS Extended report has that info.

Job Card Date: 06/23/2009 Job Card Number: 170947 
Repair Service Agent: 118540 Odometer Reading: 15,023 MI 
KEY AUTO MALL 
3700 16TH ST
MOLINE IL 61265-7207
3097645681 Authorization Code: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Process Date:
06/26/2009 
Transaction Type:
ZREG----Regular Vehicle Transaction 
Transaction Expense Category:
Warranty 
Customer Complaint Code:
0000-Converted Claim 
Job Card Line #: 1 Transaction Adjustment: Cause Code: 0000-Converted Claims 
Labour Op C7051-Cover And/Or Pad, Front Seat Back Cushion - Left - R&R Or Replace 
Causal Part Number 
→See other Parts and/or Net Items Line Total: USD 155.00 
Qty Part Number Description Major Assembly Traceability 
Net Item Code Description 
Z_NIM 




Job Card Date: 04/22/2009 Job Card Number: 169460 
Repair Service Agent: 118540 Odometer Reading: 13,350 MI 
KEY AUTO MALL 
3700 16TH ST
MOLINE IL 61265-7207
3097645681 Authorization Code: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Process Date:
05/12/2009 
Transaction Type:
ZREG----Regular Vehicle Transaction 
Transaction Expense Category:
Warranty 
Customer Complaint Code:
0000-Converted Claim 
Job Card Line #: 1 Transaction Adjustment: Cause Code: 0000-Converted Claims 
Labour Op C2120-Hinge And/Or Striker, Compartment (Instrument Panel) - Adjust Or Replace 
Causal Part Number 
→See other Parts and/or Net Items Line Total: USD 58.42 
Qty Part Number Description Major Assembly Traceability 
Net Item Code Description 
Z_NIM 




Job Card Date: 04/22/2009 Job Card Number: 169460 
Repair Service Agent: 118540 Odometer Reading: 13,350 MI 
KEY AUTO MALL 
3700 16TH ST
MOLINE IL 61265-7207
3097645681 Authorization Code: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Process Date:
05/12/2009 
Transaction Type:
ZREG----Regular Vehicle Transaction 
Transaction Expense Category:
Warranty 
Customer Complaint Code:
0000-Converted Claim 
Job Card Line #: 3 Transaction Adjustment: Cause Code: 0000-Converted Claims 
Labour Op N6644-Mirror System Wiring and/or Connector Repair or Replacement 
Causal Part Number 
Line Total: USD 41.72 


Job Card Date: 04/22/2009 Job Card Number: 169460 
Repair Service Agent: 118540 Odometer Reading: 13,350 MI 
KEY AUTO MALL 
3700 16TH ST
MOLINE IL 61265-7207
3097645681 Authorization Code: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Process Date:
05/12/2009 
Transaction Type:
ZREG----Regular Vehicle Transaction 
Transaction Expense Category:
Warranty 
Customer Complaint Code:
0000-Converted Claim 
Job Card Line #: 4 Transaction Adjustment: Cause Code: 0000-Converted Claims 
Labour Op C2020-Sunshade Replacement - Right Side 
Causal Part Number 
Line Total: USD 191.89 


Job Card Date: 12/12/2008 Job Card Number: 165744 
Repair Service Agent: 118540 Odometer Reading: 12,772 MI 
KEY AUTO MALL 
3700 16TH ST
MOLINE IL 61265-7207
3097645681 Authorization Code: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Process Date:
02/13/2009 
Transaction Type:
ZREG----Regular Vehicle Transaction 
Transaction Expense Category:
Warranty 
Customer Complaint Code:
0000-Converted Claim 
Job Card Line #: 1 Transaction Adjustment: Cause Code: 0000-Converted Claims 
Labour Op N4800-Body Control Module Replacement 
Causal Part Number 
→See other Parts and/or Net Items Line Total: USD 333.49 
Qty Part Number Description Major Assembly Traceability 
Net Item Code Description 
Z_NIM 




Job Card Date: 12/12/2008 Job Card Number: 165744 
Repair Service Agent: 118540 Odometer Reading: 12,772 MI 
KEY AUTO MALL 
3700 16TH ST
MOLINE IL 61265-7207
3097645681 Authorization Code: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Process Date:
02/13/2009 
Transaction Type:
ZREG----Regular Vehicle Transaction 
Transaction Expense Category:
Warranty 
Customer Complaint Code:
0000-Converted Claim 
Job Card Line #: 2 Transaction Adjustment: Cause Code: 0000-Converted Claims 
Labour Op R4490-Remote Control Door Lock Transmitter Replacement 
Causal Part Number 
→See other Parts and/or Net Items Line Total: USD 120.05 
Qty Part Number Description Major Assembly Traceability 
Net Item Code Description 
Z_NIM 




Job Card Date: 12/12/2008 Job Card Number: 165744 
Repair Service Agent: 118540 Odometer Reading: 12,772 MI 
KEY AUTO MALL 
3700 16TH ST
MOLINE IL 61265-7207
3097645681 Authorization Code: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Process Date:
02/13/2009 
Transaction Type:
ZREG----Regular Vehicle Transaction 
Transaction Expense Category:
Warranty 
Customer Complaint Code:
0000-Converted Claim 
Job Card Line #: 3 Transaction Adjustment: Cause Code: 0000-Converted Claims 
Labour Op N6614-Interior/Rear Compartment Lighting Wiring and/or Connector Repair or Replacement 
Causal Part Number 
Line Total: USD 39.84 


Job Card Date: 12/12/2008 Job Card Number: 165744 
Repair Service Agent: 118540 Odometer Reading: 12,772 MI 
KEY AUTO MALL 
3700 16TH ST
MOLINE IL 61265-7207
3097645681 Authorization Code: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Process Date:
02/13/2009 
Transaction Type:
ZREG----Regular Vehicle Transaction 
Transaction Expense Category:
Warranty 
Customer Complaint Code:
0000-Converted Claim 
Job Card Line #: 4 Transaction Adjustment: Cause Code: 0000-Converted Claims 
Labour Op Z5000-DEALER/RETAILER TRADE(PART OBTAINED LOCALLY) 
Causal Part Number 
→See other Parts and/or Net Items Line Total: USD 21.68 
Qty Part Number Description Major Assembly Traceability 
Net Item Code Description 
Z_NIM 




Job Card Date: 05/02/2007 Job Card Number: 487146 
Repair Service Agent: 113322 Odometer Reading: 1,411 MI 
BRAD DEERY MOTORS, INC. 
112 N SECOND
MAQUOKETA IA 52060-2220
5636524900 Authorization Code: E 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Process Date:
09/07/2007 
Transaction Type:
ZREG----Regular Vehicle Transaction 
Transaction Expense Category:

Customer Complaint Code:
0000-Converted Claim 
Job Card Line #: 1 Transaction Adjustment: Cause Code: 0000-Converted Claims 
Labour Op N0110-Battery Replacement 
Causal Part Number 
→See other Parts and/or Net Items Line Total: USD 238.46 
Qty Part Number Description Major Assembly Traceability 
Net Item Code Description 
Z_NIM 




Job Card Date: 10/23/2006 Job Card Number: 226663 
Repair Service Agent: 158563 Odometer Reading: 1,395 MI 
CARRIAGE MOTOR COMPANY 
27420 YNEZ ROAD
TEMECULA CA 92591-4638
9516946060 Authorization Code: EPB 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Process Date:
12/12/2006 
Transaction Type:
ZREG----Regular Vehicle Transaction 
Transaction Expense Category:

Customer Complaint Code:
0000-Converted Claim 
Job Card Line #: 1 Transaction Adjustment: Cause Code: 0000-Converted Claims 
Labour Op E3850-Strut, Front - Right - Replace 
Causal Part Number 
→See other Parts and/or Net Items Line Total: USD 412.32 
Qty Part Number Description Major Assembly Traceability 
Net Item Code Description 
Z_NIM 




Job Card Date: 10/18/2006 Job Card Number: 106869 
Repair Service Agent: 158563 Odometer Reading: 690 MI 
CARRIAGE MOTOR COMPANY 
27420 YNEZ ROAD
TEMECULA CA 92591-4638
9516946060 Authorization Code: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Process Date:
11/07/2006 
Transaction Type:
ZREG----Regular Vehicle Transaction 
Transaction Expense Category:

Customer Complaint Code:
0000-Converted Claim 
Job Card Line #: 1 Transaction Adjustment:  Cause Code: 0000-Converted Claims 
Labour Op Z7097-BUYBACK DEALER ADMINISTRATIVE ALLOW OTHER THAN LEGAL 
Causal Part Number 
→See other Parts and/or Net Items Line Total: USD 100.00 
Qty Part Number Description Major Assembly Traceability 
Net Item Code Description 
Z_NIM 




Job Card Date: 07/26/2006 Job Card Number: E96026 
Repair Service Agent: 207453 Odometer Reading: 686 MI 
GM ROADSIDE ASSISTANCE/CCAS 
ONE CABOT RD
MEDFORD MA 02155-5117
Authorization Code: C 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Process Date:
08/04/2006 
Transaction Type:
ZREG----Regular Vehicle Transaction 
Transaction Expense Category:

Customer Complaint Code:
0000-Converted Claim 
Job Card Line #: 1 Transaction Adjustment: Cause Code: 0000-Converted Claims 
Labour Op Z2080-ROADSIDE SERVICE (TOWING) 
Causal Part Number 
→See other Parts and/or Net Items Line Total: USD 60.76 
Qty Part Number Description Major Assembly Traceability 
Net Item Code Description 
Z_NIM 




Job Card Date: 07/26/2006 Job Card Number: 005700 
Repair Service Agent: 219963 Odometer Reading: 690 MI 
LAKE BUICK PONTIAC GMC 
31400 AUTO CENTER DRIVE
LAKE ELSINORE CA 92530-4529
9512534600 Authorization Code: LEP 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Process Date:
11/28/2006 
Transaction Type:
ZREG----Regular Vehicle Transaction 
Transaction Expense Category:

Customer Complaint Code:
0000-Converted Claim 
Job Card Line #: 1 Transaction Adjustment: Cause Code: 0000-Converted Claims 
Labour Op E3850-Strut, Front - Right - Replace 
Causal Part Number 
→See other Parts and/or Net Items Line Total: USD 1,012.54 
Qty Part Number Description Major Assembly Traceability 
Net Item Code Description 
Z_NIM 




Job Card Date: 07/26/2006 Job Card Number: 005700 
Repair Service Agent: 219963 Odometer Reading: 690 MI 
LAKE BUICK PONTIAC GMC 
31400 AUTO CENTER DRIVE
LAKE ELSINORE CA 92530-4529
9512534600 Authorization Code: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Process Date:
10/31/2006 
Transaction Type:
ZREG----Regular Vehicle Transaction 
Transaction Expense Category:

Customer Complaint Code:
0000-Converted Claim 
Job Card Line #: 2 Transaction Adjustment: Cause Code: 0000-Converted Claims 
Labour Op N0110-Battery Replacement 
Causal Part Number 
→See other Parts and/or Net Items Line Total: USD 158.23 
Qty Part Number Description Major Assembly Traceability 
Net Item Code Description 
Z_NIM 




Job Card Date: 07/12/2006 Job Card Number: 222419 
Repair Service Agent: 158563 Odometer Reading: 188 MI 
CARRIAGE MOTOR COMPANY 
27420 YNEZ ROAD
TEMECULA CA 92591-4638
9516946060 Authorization Code: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Process Date:
07/28/2006 
Transaction Type:
ZREG----Regular Vehicle Transaction 
Transaction Expense Category:

Customer Complaint Code:
0000-Converted Claim 
Job Card Line #: 1 Transaction Adjustment: Cause Code: 0000-Converted Claims 
Labour Op E2147-Stabilizer Shaft Link Replacement - Both Sides 
Causal Part Number 
→See other Parts and/or Net Items Line Total: USD 88.69 
 Qty Part Number Description Major Assembly Traceability 
Net Item Code Description 
Z_NIM 




Job Card Date: 05/23/2006 Job Card Number: A60054 
Repair Service Agent: 158563 Odometer Reading: 0 MI 
CARRIAGE MOTOR COMPANY 
27420 YNEZ ROAD
TEMECULA CA 92591-4638
9516946060 Authorization Code: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Process Date:
05/26/2006 
Transaction Type:
ZPDI----Pre-Delivery Inspection 
Transaction Expense Category:

Customer Complaint Code:
0000-Converted Claim 
Job Card Line #: 1 Transaction Adjustment: Cause Code: 0000-Converted Claims 
Labour Op Z7000-Pre-Delivery Inspection - Base Time 
Causal Part Number 
Line Total: USD 115.08


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Jeo said:


> They are currently asking $17,775. It is at a Chrysler dealership that I have no personal knowledge about. LINK
> 
> I was under the assumption that a dealership would not allow me to get the vehicle inspected by someone else, especially a competitor. Looks like it was Lemon-ed in California. CA lemon law is 4 times in the shop for the same issue, or 2 times with a potentially fatal flaw, or 30 days in the shop.
> 
> Is there any way to contact GM or figure out which dealership did the work?


Some good info on this car.... 

It's at a Chrysler dealership you say? What do they know about this car other than they got it on trade or bought at auction. Asking that kinda loot on a dealer by back? IMO forget this car. It may be more than you bargained for. 

They're asking 18K this means they got it for about 12-13K, they'll let it go at a steal for 16K. 

It may check out it may not, IMO better safe than sorry.... you know the history on this car and it isn't good, regardless if it was fixed. I recommend, walk away.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

i say print all this info and put it in their hands, do they know if it is a lemmon, probably the manager does. ask for a killer price on it, say 13K out the door, most likely they wont accept, but worth a try. anything over, walk away. knowing all this info on the car they will start talking less to you and will not want to make a deal, because they will rather try to sell it to an average Joe who will not do any research on this car and shell out as much as they ask.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

If it's a lemon or even anything close to that, why would you want it? I'm on the 'walk away' side also......


----------



## Jeo (Jul 28, 2004)

I appreciate the help and advice. I have a few other cars I am looking at and I am working with a local dealer now to put their national resources to work.

I got an e-mail from the sales manager at this place today wanting to talk, they are located more than 5 hours from me. I think I might politely explain that I really dont want a Lemon and that I would need the car inspected independently. Then tell them I wont drive down there unless they drop the price down to 12-13ish. That will either get me a cheap car or to have them give up on me.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Take your time. It took me almost 6 months to find the one I have. Look at several of them. You'll know when you've found the right one. It's been two years and I still feel that I made the right decision.


----------

